# Live Streaming on phone with latest update !!



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

Just downloaded the update for IPhone DirecTv app and you can now watch live TV through app on your phone!!!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Very cool.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Is this different from the DIRECTV Everywhere app that came out six months ago?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"harsh" said:


> Is this different from the DIRECTV Everywhere app that came out six months ago?


Other than its never been on the iPhone before?


----------



## tomski35 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it's only in your house. The app looks for your recover. This is worthless and certainly not "everywhere".


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"tomski35" said:


> I think it's only in your house. The app looks for your recover. This is worthless and certainly not "everywhere".


Vod and hbo go content will work out of your house. Live channel streaming is the only thing limited to your home right now except for the audience channel. That you can stream out of the house. (may not be on iPhone yet but it's already hit the iPad app)


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Vod and hbo go content will work out of your house. Live channel streaming is the only thing limited to your home right now except for the audience channel. That you can stream out of the house. (may not be on iPhone yet but it's already hit the iPad app)


There's still no live streaming on PC in network yet, right?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"sigma1914" said:


> There's still no live streaming on PC in network yet, right?


Don't know.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I saw in the D* email that Directv Everywhere is now on Iphone/Ipod Touch. I downloaded it this morning and it's awesome. Not sure if any more channels will be added but the networks offered are Audience, Encore, HBO, Sony Movie Channel, Cinemax, and Starz. I only have the first four Included in My Package. It looks like the programming offered to watch on the ipod is the same as their On-Demand offerings in the 1000s.

Audience looks good for concert specials. I was disappointed there is only two eps from season 5 of Damages available at this time and nothing from seasons 1-4.

Encore looks good the large amount of movies. Not sure if all the Encore channels offerings are featured. Filters include Comedy, Encore Series, Mini-Series, Action, Encore Westerns, Encore Kids, and Top Hits.

The programming on HBO looks like it matches the HBO Go app I'm used to, minus a watchlist and has more refined searching (especially on sports) than the Go app. I might be mistaken about whether it offers any different On Demand programming than the Go app. I've never used On-Demand on the HD-DVR so I don't know what the differences for HBO are.

Lastly, I was pleased to see Sony Movie Channel offered. It's one of my favorite channels along with HDNM in the extra-pack. I've had Sony's sister-service Crackle as an app on my ipod, xbox 360, and roku box for a couple years now. It compliments well to movies in the Sony library not on the free Crackle service. I've also watched both Sony services on their websites. Recently SMC's webstream was optimized for playback on the iphone/ipod/ipad even though it still lacks a mobile website or app. Directv Everywhere at least makes up for that oversight.

EDIT: I'm not sure if it's the Directv app doing it or the streams provided to Directv but the slower your broadband the worse the video and audio quality is. On a 10Mbps wifi connection at work the video quality on Encore and Sony Movie Channel look like a vhs tape and are worse looking than the smallest avi I've ever played on my ipod. I tried them out again on a 1.5Mbps connection at my parents house and it was completely unwatchable. It was all blurry blocks and the audio wasn't clear. Even the HBO stream looked softer than on the Go app. I find this completely unacceptable as the stand-alone Crackle, HBO Go, Netflix, Epix, and Popcornflix apps all play beautifully and in HD-quality on any broadband connection from the 1.5Mbps at rents house to the 20Mpbs at my house and the 10Mpbs at work that I've used them on.


----------

